# Designer Beach Totes....Worth the dough?



## BeneBaby (Jul 10, 2007)

This Summer a lot of High-end designers released plastic beach totes as accessories to their collections. They range in price from about $60 to a few hundred dollars.




















So would you spend the dough on a designer plastic tote? Or are you gonna stick with your Target special? I am not sure investing in a plastic beach bag is a wise choice. Personally my beach bag looks like it's been through war at the end of summer.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 10, 2007)

nope..i dont even like em anyways!


----------



## Aprill (Jul 10, 2007)

Now I want that Juicy Coture bag


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jul 10, 2007)

I REALLY want that Juicy BAG!!!


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 10, 2007)

Nah, I'd rather buy one from Old Navy or New York &amp; Company.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 10, 2007)

The Juicy Bag is only like $70ish??? Not to bad. But you can only carry it for the Summer.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 10, 2007)

I'd shell out the cash for the juicy bag and possibly the LV. I'd be willing to pay a bit for one if I really love it, and especially if I can use it outside of the beach/pool.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 10, 2007)

teh first one is crap! its the kinda cheap bag we have in hk with their logo on it !


----------



## norfolkchica (Jul 10, 2007)

I live a block away from the bay, but even if I lived further I dont think I would like beach bags at all IMO


----------



## StinkyMonkey (Jul 10, 2007)

That Juicy is CUTE!

Only $70 bucks???

wow.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 10, 2007)

I guess I'd buy them if I was that wealthy and could buy stuff like that regularly. But I would never buy it now. I'll stick to just splurging on my coach purses every 6months.


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 10, 2007)

not really into totes


----------



## Bexy (Jul 10, 2007)

Even if I went everyday I would not waste my money on a plastic designer beach bag.


----------



## bluebird26 (Jul 10, 2007)

OMG that first LV bag reminds me of a bag my mom uses to go shopping for groceries in Peru, lol


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jul 10, 2007)

I think its a waste to spend that much money, on something soo ugly! lol


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 11, 2007)

Whilst I like the LV bag, I'd never buy it purely because you take it to the beach etc and it gets sand it and sooner or later it's ruined!

The Juicy tote is nice too and I think $70 is more reasonable.


----------



## SierraWren (Jul 11, 2007)

I don't think those bags are at all attractive, and imo they cost so much more than they're worth


----------



## dah (Jul 12, 2007)

i'm not buying them even if i'm filthy rich


----------



## MissMudPie (Jul 12, 2007)

Nah. I don't want to spend more than $10 on something I'm going to get sand in.


----------



## cocochanel_nyc (Jul 17, 2007)

cute!!!! the marc jacobs metallic gold looks fun!


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jul 17, 2007)

The juicy one is cute!


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 18, 2007)

I actually dig the Juicy Couture one.

I'm a Target girl at heart - but if it's a summer travel bag, why not?

The other ones look like you can actually get at the mall but the juicy really caught my eyes.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jul 18, 2007)

Nope not worth it.


----------



## browneyedbaby0o (Aug 1, 2007)

i deffinitly almost bought the Juicy one i think its adorable.. some of the other ones are kinda weird looking.. not my style.. i once saw a Clinique clear bag before and i know thats weird but it was super cute and i deff thought about it for a beach bag


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Aug 4, 2007)

The Juicy bag is really cute. But by the end of the summer my beach bags look like the name---a beach bag. Not to great shape--I really use them


----------



## GEM5000 (Aug 7, 2007)

definately not for me...


----------



## frecklesx (Aug 10, 2007)

The juicy is super cute. Id probably buy that one. The others, no. I usually don't spend a lot unless i really really like/want it. But, a beach bag ends up with sand and that icky ocean smell in it. Why waste money?


----------



## mayyami (Aug 11, 2007)

I can get them at the $2 store.


----------



## seagirl77 (Aug 11, 2007)

Not worth it, IMO


----------



## bluebird08 (Aug 14, 2007)

Not worth the price IMO.


----------



## ling07 (Aug 15, 2007)

nah, i wont buy it


----------

